# whooo I just bought an ex giant!



## burke0000 (Jul 4, 2008)

I originally had a deposit on a regular blk and white. But I just after counting my change and having an extra 100 dol I just couldnt help my self, I had to get on of bobby's extreme giants. I cant wait till it gets here.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 4, 2008)

congrats man


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2008)

saving your change over time sure does come in handy


----------



## olympus (Jul 7, 2008)

You made the right decision I have a boy chacoan on the way also.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 7, 2008)

olympus said:


> You made the right decision I have a boy chacoan on the way also.



Ya Im getting a male as well, I cant wait!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotcha beat :moon2 I ordered two!! 1.1 pair and can't wait!! Everyone be sure to take pics of your new comers.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya I wish I had enough room and money for a pair of them!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 7, 2008)

you'll love it!


----------



## DZLife (Jul 8, 2008)

This will be my second Chacoan. I have a male ordered from the first clutch. 
My first was a yearling female. She has become quite a sweety, but can be moody on occasion. She NEVER bites; she just doesn't want to be picked up sometimes, which is ok.


----------

